# Change of plans... LEAVING NEXT MONTH



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Aug 17, 2015)

I was waiting for the perfect short bus. The more I looked into short buses, the more I began to realize just how difficult it could be to find the right one. I even heard some people say it took them _years_ to find theirs. Years. Christ. I couldn't stand stagnating in this town with this same job for years of my youth.
So I began considering other ideas. That was when I ran across the WWOOF program. I considered quitting my job in a few months. I'd have a few thousand stashed away. I could live on a farm and keep my money until I found a good enough bus or van. 
A friend of mine is visiting town this week. This morning she called me up for coffee. Went to see her. I knew she'd been working on an organic farm, what I didn't know was that she was actually doing this through WWOOF.
Serendipity. Furthermore, she was practically boiling over with excitement about the fact that our plans coincided, and invited me to go work on the farm with her. After that, she wants to go to a shit ton of the same places I do; Oregon, the bay area, Canada... and the farm she's working for needs more people. It was totally perfect.
"Dude, put it your two weeks notice, seriously, just do it. Today. Call me when you do." 
I knew she was right. I was terrified and excited all at once; sort of like the feeling you get when you're riding a roller coaster, and your car just keeps creeping up and up and uuup the tracks, higher and higher, and you don't know if you can do it, but you just let go and come crashing down anyway, screaming and squealing with your hands held high. 
So I put in my two weeks notice today. My last day is September 2nd. I'll have about 4K saved up at that point. We're mostly going to be couch hopping and working on the farm, but with that kind of cash I could probably find a vehicle if I wound up needing one. At the very least, I have my little Chevy, and she's got a car as well. 
This isn't how I expected things to go, but, despite my terror, I know it's the right time. Either now with a soon-to-be road dog who I adore, or maybe never. I'm not taking my chances. The roller coaster's here, and I'm getting on board.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 17, 2015)

anyone that took YEARS to find a bus isn't trying hard enough. i've really never had look more than a few weeks/months at best. but, glad you found your calling there, and i hope you have some insanely wonderful travels!


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 17, 2015)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> I was waiting for the perfect short bus. The more I looked into short buses, the more I began to realize just how difficult it could be to find the right one. I even heard some people say it took them _years_ to find theirs. Years. Christ. I couldn't stand stagnating in this town with this same job for years of my youth.
> So I began considering other ideas. That was when I ran across the WWOOF program. I considered quitting my job in a few months. I'd have a few thousand stashed away. I could live on a farm and keep my money until I found a good enough bus or van.
> A friend of mine is visiting town this week. This morning she called me up for coffee. Went to see her. I knew she'd been working on an organic farm, what I didn't know was that she was actually doing this through WWOOF.
> Serendipity. Furthermore, she was practically boiling over with excitement about the fact that our plans coincided, and invited me to go work on the farm with her. After that, she wants to go to a shit ton of the same places I do; Oregon, the bay area, Canada... and the farm she's working for needs more people. It was totally perfect.
> ...


GL what kind of farming??


----------



## East (Aug 18, 2015)

That's awesome, glad to hear you're getting out on the road and away from the soul crushing job. Seems like a good bit of money to start up with, sure you'll find a good deal on the way!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks, guys 
I am so excited I can barely sleep, lol. My whole life is just starting to open up before me.
It's an organic farm up in Mendocino County, right by Willits. I'm sure it's going to be gorgeous. Probably lots of hard work, but that's fine with me. I'm not sure exactly what crops the farm specializes in. I'll update when I get there and see for myself.


----------



## creature (Aug 24, 2015)

good for you : )

you'll be fine..

enjoy the the coast, girl!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks, Creature  I've been chatting with my friend who's down on the farm and it sounds like it's a general homestead type of deal. Waking up at dawn to milk goats and shovel manure. Classic stuff. Leaving in just a little over a week and packing the shit I'll need. Stoked!


----------



## creature (Aug 25, 2015)

Way cool : )

i haven't woofed, but i've pitched in / supported a few off the grid projects..

the main one was a farm in southern VA, which unfortunately didn't have enough folks willing to work to become what it could have been..

it's good yer an early riser.. animals really need things to be ready when they start their day..
that was one of the main problems.. folks crawling out of bed at 11 am or 1 in the afternoon, unless doors are banged on..

those are perfectly good hours when you're on your own, or things are down that way, but definitely doesn't work on a farm.

takes energy & a positive vibe & a will too work.
can be a pain in the ass, depending on a lot of issues, but when people really attack problems & work on them, things get done, & then the partying is just so, so much better..

if this is a wwoofing gig, & if it seems like a solid farm, see if it's ok to mention details..

i'm hell on wheels in the kitchen & the garage..

my adventures ain't over *yet* ; )

have fun & let them goats know yer their friend.. even if they're.. well... temporary ; )

super pretty area...

go you : )


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Aug 26, 2015)

Good to hear from someone who's experienced. 
It's going to be a lot of hard work and adjusting, I'm sure. From what my friend told me my first few weeks there will be a trail run; sort of sizing me up to see how well I can earn my keep.
That's good with me, though. I spent the last year working my ass off in the name of a monolithic leach. I have no qualms about working hard for a little farm project in the name of sustainability and good times 
I'll let all of my newfound goat brothers and sisters know that Creature says hi.
I'm not sure if it's an official wwoof project, to be honest. All I know is that my friend loves it there, they've got cob houses, and the lady who runs it has already agreed to give me a try.
Only 7 more days working for the soul sucking windigo! I feel more alive with each passing day, like I'm finally where I'm supposed to be, becoming the person I always knew I ought to be. 
Thank you for all of your thoughts, Creature! I will definitely let you know if they need any more mutants around the place


----------



## Odin (Aug 26, 2015)

Sounds like you have a good thing coming up here. 
I have felt a communal type farm might be the way to go for me someday. 
I need to get away from the noise of Gotham city lol
Please keep us updated of your new adventure, if you can get online.
I would love to hear about the day to day life and all that jazz.



Wishing you good luck!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Aug 27, 2015)

I will definitely make an effort to keep in touch on here. The internet up there sucks, which is sort of a good thing because it will encourage me to be more productive and engaged with the world around me, but it will also make communication with the STP tribe a little more tedious.
Be expecting me from time to time for sure, though.
In solidarity and goats,
Alisa


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't worry about the internet, once you get where you need to be - forget about all that digital shit and just enjoy your new life


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Aug 28, 2015)

I think you're spot on about that one @OTTERWOLF. My friend and I usually have to plan out our calls in advance. It's pretty off the grid, but absolutely beautiful. All trees, moonlight, and soil. Time passes very slowly with few distractions. I'll have no choice but to work hard and enjoy the full spectrum of my own humanity. 

I talked to my friend earlier today and she said it'd be best if I came down on the 15th, which gives me a few weeks to bullshit around town and recuperate after a year of gainful employment and responsible adulthood.

This is going to fall together nicely, I think.


----------

